# Eternal love



## Janique

I'm not sure is this the right place to write, I didn't find the right topic, but here we go. And please forgive me my terrible English, I'm only from Finland 
So I planned to get a tattoo and I would like to know how to spell "eternal love" (font included) in Arabic. So if you could gimme any help, I would really appreciate that!

Hope to hear from you asap!


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums. 

You could say حب أبدي or محبة أبدية.  The former is more romantic, the latter more general.


----------



## Janique

Thank you very very much!! I'm very happy. I love that second one, even it's more latter, I just love it.

Just about English as generally (now the topic is really wrong,but still part of my first message); how would it be better, to write "the eternal love" OR "eternal love". I don't like that much the way "the eternal love" is written in arabic (basic). It looks so complicated as a tattoo. So is the word the definitely needed? I know that without word "the" it's not the exact eternal love, but would it still work? And how would "THE eternal love" look like in former way, the latter way is already known?

Thank you once again, really happy to get some help


----------



## elroy

It would be الحب الأبدي (and the other one would be المحبة الأبدية, as I assume you already know).

As for whether to use the definite article, I think either way would be fine.


----------



## Janique

If you let me bother you once again there's one thing I'm still wondering. There is two dots under the "S" looking symbol. How is that? One of person I know told me that dots wouldn't be needed. I'm very confuced right now. What's the meaning of the dots? Will those dots change the whole sentence? Arabic is very fascinating language and it looks beautiful but unfortunately it's also difficult. Even so, I appreciate your help.

Oh and then other thing is the font. One guy said that there is much differences in fonts and "you shouldn't take that tattoo!". I mean that if I zoom the display, those symbols looks correct? I tought that those symbols are exactly that what they seem to be on display and then someone says that they aren't.  So if you understood me at all, could you say who was right?


----------



## elroy

The two dots are used in most parts of the Arabic-speaking world, but in Egypt (and maybe some other countries) they are not used.  It's up to you to decide whether you want to use them.  The phrase will be understood either way.

As for your second question, I'm not sure I understand it.  Are you saying that this friend of yours suggested that the text would somehow get garbled up if you zoomed in?  

Perhaps the text is not displaying properly on your screen.  You can try changing your encoding settings. Alternatively, to see what محبة أبدية is supposed to look like, go here and and look at the two words at the far right of the aqua-colored text in the center of the first blue bar on the page, right under the text that includes the English words "Christian forums."


----------



## Janique

Thank you! 

My friend just ment that there's some differences between hand-writed and "mechanically produced text" (like in magazines.. don't know how to say better). So he said that the meaning might change or even be wrong depending on which style you use.. u know?


----------



## elroy

No offense to your friend, but the meaning does not change if you change the font or style of writing. 

Things like that are chosen based on personal preference, taste, etc., as in any other language.


----------



## Josh_

If it would be easier I uploaded a picture of it:




There are a few other (less common) ways that one could use to express the idea of eternal love.  There is محبة خالدة (maHabba khaalida) and محبة سرمدية (maHabba sarmadiyya) and maybe even محبة لانهاءئية (maHabba laa nihaa'iyya).


----------



## Janique

Here is the attachment of the one I like. Could you check it? Is it correct or is there something deadly wrong? The word I ended up with was only "eternal love" without "the" word. So am I finally ready to get tattooed?


----------



## 7outa

The 2 dots are missed, we read it as "abada" without dots and "abadi" with dots, so it would be confusing.


----------



## elroy

7outa said:


> The 2 dots are missed, we read it as "abada" without dots and "abadi" with dots, so it would be confusing.


 As I said in post 6, the two dots are not used everywhere, and "abada" is not a word so I don't think there would be any genuine confusion.

However, I would personally suggest using the two dots as that would maximize clarity and I'm pretty sure that even people who don't use the two dots know that most people do and in any case there is no possibility of confusing ي with anything else.


----------



## Janique

Yes, even though I don't know anything about Arabic, I agree with you what comes to those dots. That picture was from my e-mail, sent by that friend who started to talk about the dots - with or without. He said "we r used to write this letter without dots when it is in the last of the word ,since we have been kids. but when this letter must have 2 dots when it is in the beginning or in the  middle of a word ". But yes, I have decided to use those dots, even in attachment wasn't any. So you can't imagine how much I appreciate your help. I really do. Thank you angels!


----------



## Mahaodeh

I disagree elroy, I know that omitting the two dots is only in Egypt and in some non-Arabic speaking languages (such as Persian). In Arabic without the dots it's alif maqsoora not yaa'. Also, أبدى is a word, it's a verb, "he showed" derived from بدا يبدو:
(أبدَى) الشَّيءَ وبه: أظهره. و- صفْحَته: أظهر المخالفة. و- الرجلَ: أخرجه إلى البادية. و- في منطقه: جار وتعدَّى.


----------



## elroy

What exactly do you disagree with? 

Do you honestly think someone might be legitimately confused as to what the meaning is supposed to be?

I said that "abada" was not a word.  Yes, "abda" is a word but that possibility didn't even occur to me, that's how unlikely it is that any native speaker of Arabic would actually read the sentence as "7ub abda," dots or not.


----------



## Janique

I'm totally confused about this dots or not thing. But if it doesn't radically change the meaning of sentence, I'd like to use them. I just wanted to hear that the picture of mine is ok..?


----------



## Josh_

There is no need for confusion.  

My opinion, in no uncertain terms: _ Use_ the dots!! 

Some people may not use them, but it is technically wrong.  ى and ي are different.  abadii uses ي , and not ى .  I believe telling someone they are optional leads to unnecessary confusion, as we have seen in this thread.  So again, I say, use the dots.


----------



## elroy

I think I was pretty clear about the dot situation.  And I myself recommended using the dots, so we all seem to agree that it is better/clearer/more advisable to use them.

Janique, adding the dots will by no means distort the meaning.   On the contrary, using the dots is perfectly correct, and those who do not use the dots are in the minority.

As a side note, I would hesitate to say that not using the dots is "technically wrong," as it is a well-established practice in Egypt.  I think it's like differences in spelling between American English and British English.


----------



## smacc

i am sorry to impose on your topic. but i also wanted to get eternal love tattooed on me!  i have tried copying and pasting this version of eternal love: الحب الأبدي and when i try to make it bigger it completely destroys it and looks nothing like the small version here. i was wondering if anyone could maybe type it very large in paint or something like that and send the link/attachment here so i can have it bigger. thank you so much you guys you are oh so helpfull!!


----------



## ghad

Hello smacc!
Here's.


----------

